# What to put into my tank...



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey  

So, in my tank, I have 4 fish  and its looking rather empty.... 

The fish are:
Silver barb.
1 Large (One eyed!)Pleco. 
1 Tiny Pleco. 
and 1 cichlid (not sure on the type, local pet shop gave it to me, as they didnt have a clue what it was) 

Now, I know that I cant have anything like neons, guppies, angel fish, anything with long tails, anything too small, ect. 

Ideas? 

Or, should I sell the Cichlid, and then see what else i can put in the tank? 
To be fair, ive never seen it be aggressive to anything in the tank, other fish have perfect fins and all that jazz, he just seems to go about his own business. 

Ideas?

I was thinking some gourami's? Kissers? 



Oops, tank size is 6ft,


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Put a few pics up of the fish you already have. "Cichlid" could be anything really and you may be ok with some fast moving dither fish. 
Also do you know your PH?


----------



## Neocortical (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably be best to find out what Cichlid it is, There's loads of types, certain ones only being able to go with their own kind, e.g; Malawi's.

It probably would be better to sell or give the cichlid to an aquatic store, as then it opens up more choices of fish you can get.

I too also had Firemouth Cichlids which can be aggressive but were fine with all my other fish, this was in the tank I had before the one I have now.

If you try and upload a picture of the cichlid on here I'm sure someone could identify what cichlid it really is


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Oooops! totally forgot I posted this! 

Okay, bare with me and ill (try) grab some okay looking pictures in a few hours.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply! Something popped up!

This is what I got told was a cichlid.

Sorry for the rubbish Iphone pictures


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

LolaBunny said:


> Sorry for the late reply! Something popped up!
> 
> This is what I got told was a cichlid.
> 
> ...


:gasp: that's a jewel cichlid! you're lucky it's a peaceful one- they're known for being well nasty & muller other fish!


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Indeed, or possibly a hybrid of something depending on the size. 

Either way you should be fine adding a nice large group of decent sized shoaling fish. Something like Congo Tetra's/ Giant Danios.

Since You have a nice big tank you could also add a few other larger Cichlids. Maybe a severum or something. 

Could you throw up a pic of your silver barb as well please.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> :gasp: that's a jewel cichlid! you're lucky it's a peaceful one- they're known for being well nasty & muller other fish!





Dan12345 said:


> Indeed, or possibly a hybrid of something depending on the size.
> 
> Either way you should be fine adding a nice large group of decent sized shoaling fish. Something like Congo Tetra's/ Giant Danios.
> 
> ...


Cheers guys  


Sweet, I do love larger fish, so, Ill look into severum, and, ill pop a picture up as soon as! Might not be good quailty, as, its fast as hell haha.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Tinfoil barb. Sorry for rubbish pic, it darts around like crazy. 



Pleco, with my hand for size.


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, just when you said Silver Barb that could mean a few different species, some of which get huge. 

Tinfoil barbs are a schooling large fish, I would highly recommend you either add more Tinfoil barbs (maybe use them as your large school, they do look rather impressive flying around together) or give it to a lfs that has other Tinfoil's.

Then you can look to add a few more Cichlids. If I was to list a few your *more likely* to have success with I'd be looking at things like Severums, Blue Acara's, Convicts, Uaru, Green Terror, Firemouths. Be aware though that when your talking about Cichlids any of these fish have the chance to be a blood craving psycho. So just keep an eye on things when your adding new fish etc.

The plecs will be fine.

If I owned your tank I think I'd go with a school of 6-7 Tinfoils, and maybe 3 of the list of Cichlids I have given depending on what was available at the LFS.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Dan12345 said:


> Thanks, just when you said Silver Barb that could mean a few different species, some of which get huge.
> 
> Tinfoil barbs are a schooling large fish, I would highly recommend you either add more Tinfoil barbs (maybe use them as your large school, they do look rather impressive flying around together) or give it to a lfs that has other Tinfoil's.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Youve been a huge help. 

Do the tinfoil barbs have to be the same size?


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

LolaBunny said:


> Thank you
> 
> Youve been a huge help.
> 
> Do the tinfoil barbs have to be the same size?


Naa won't make much difference. I would maybe add the tinfoils in first, let your filter catch up for a week or so then add the Cichlids together if that's what you decide to do. The Cichlids will more than likely be quite small which will probably be best as they will grow up together and have the best chance of getting along plus it gives the tinfoils the chance to get big enough as well. Just be careful with some of the really renowned aggressive Cichlids that get huge as well such as Flowerhorns/Jack Dempsey's. 
When you go to get some Tinfoils take note of any Cichlids that jump out at you and research or pop on here.


----------



## MylesPatterson (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd probably suggest that you get a few more Tin Foil barbs because they prefer being in a shoal and also look better in a shoal. Also where you have your Juwel Cichlid your best bet is to go for more South American cichlids such as Rainbow Cichlids, Severum's, Keyhole Cichlids, Parrot Fish, Angel Fish, Uaru Cichlids and Kribensis.


----------



## MylesPatterson (Apr 15, 2013)

Also bare in mind that your Tinfoil Barb will get to 14 inches. And a few of the south american cichlids will also get around that size.


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

So, the local fish shop, has jewels in, and jaguar Cichlids.


Would my bigger jewel be okay with 2 smaller ones? And one or two jaguar ones?


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

Jaguar cichlids are simply the most agressive little son's of bitches I've ever come across. Don't get me wrong, they're beautiful, but they really don't play well with others. I've even had them ram my hand when trying to clean them!!


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

Fargle said:


> Jaguar cichlids are simply the most agressive little son's of bitches I've ever come across. Don't get me wrong, they're beautiful, but they really don't play well with others. I've even had them ram my hand when trying to clean them!!


Will give them a pass then! Shame, such pretty things aswell.


----------



## hipflask (Nov 3, 2013)

LolaBunny said:


> So, the local fish shop, has jewels in, and jaguar Cichlids.
> 
> 
> Would my bigger jewel be okay with 2 smaller ones?


as soon as you put more in that will start territorial/pairing issues, so if you have a "peaceful" one, I'd stick with him/her on their own. keyhole and flag cichlids are relatively peaceful as cics go if you want to go for more cics.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

hipflask said:


> as soon as you put more in that will start territorial/pairing issues, so if you have a "peaceful" one, I'd stick with him/her on their own. keyhole and flag cichlids are relatively peaceful as cics go if you want to go for more cics.


pretty much this. also you could have any of these without too much trouble if you keep a pair:
firemouths
blue acaras
chocolate cichlids
rainbow cichlids
kribensis
jade-eye cichlids (spilurum)


----------



## ZuluAmel (Apr 19, 2014)

Just read blog...

Was wondering what you went for in the end?

I think I would have gone for a massive shoal of tiger barbs.


----------

